# Goat Party in the garage!



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

It's SO cold here....last night it was -14 with a wind chill of -40! :crazy:
So I brought my boys into the garage where it's a cozy 30 degrees. They'll most likely be there until Thursday, when temps will be back in the 20's.
They've made themselves right at home and I'm thinking they'll be reluctant to go back into their pen...LOL!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow...you're a good goat momma! But,what a mess you'll have to clean  The things we do for our animals!! I tell ya.... Lucky lil goats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe what cuties!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Hahaha...I know, I'm sort of dreading the cleanup. :dazed:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Know what I did? I ended up taking over the garage and made stalls...lol....Dh was not totally impressed but he went along with it...even built the kidding stalls for me.So at least yours is only for a few days!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Know what I did? I ended up taking over the garage and made stalls...lol....Dh was not totally impressed but he went along with it...even built the kidding stalls for me.So at least yours is only for a few days!


That's what we did too!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

And a video of my well-trained goat...Bahahaha!!
Actually he just thought I had food in my hand.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201161988793575&set=vb.1285656936&type=2&theater


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lucky boys!!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> Know what I did? I ended up taking over the garage and made stalls...lol....Dh was not totally impressed but he went along with it...even built the kidding stalls for me.So at least yours is only for a few days!


 My hubby has been great about it all...he even went out the front door when he left for work this morning, so he wouldn't disturb the goats by going through the garage to get to his car...which was parked outside in the deep freeze!
Hmmmm...maybe I should bake him a cake. :wink:


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, if I had a garage like that I'd do the exact same thing on a permanent basis. The truck can sit outside, just fine!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow does that ever look cozy! Be careful of those cords though.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Well, if I had a garage like that I'd do the exact same thing on a permanent basis. The truck can sit outside, just fine!


Maybe I can get the hubs to park the car in the goat barn from now on...heehee :laugh:

But now the boys want to come in the house...LOL!!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Wow does that ever look cozy! Be careful of those cords though.


The only cord they can get to, fingers crossed, is the one on the heated water bucket...and yes they've chewed on it. :shock: 
Thank goodness it's protected by metal coil...Goats, yeesh!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There's my Arthur , Hi Arthur and Merl and Patrick :hugs::wave:
Oh how fuzzy and cute they all look 
So glad to see them all , they look great 

I love having my guys in the garage too ! I have two pens set up for goats.Great for quarantine but now they are for Clair , Bill , HoneyBee and my little fuzzy cotton ball , Sweetpea  
Glad your DH is OK with it , that was going to be my next post but then I read about DH being so good about it  Now that's one great hubby 

I love Arthur's face when you told him to get down , :lol: 
He is just so stinkin cute :hugs: Merlin got BIG !! Or maybe it's his winter fuzziness  Patrick is just adorable !

Good to hear from you Rox


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , one question , the cord from the electric water bucket , did they get to the cord or just chewed the coiling around it ? Just curious because my DH doesn't like them because he is afraid of a fire because my four older girls are a demolition crew ! They can dismantle a car in like seconds , lolol. So just the thought of what they could do to a electric cord , even though its wrapped up inside a coil , makes me shudder , lolol. I had plans on putting the cord in a PVC pipe and running that to the electric socket , but it never came about 
I so want those buckets though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How could you not let them in the house ? My Bill has been all through this 
house , lolol And so has a few others , lolol. So what's a few berries here and there  I wanted to get them doggie diapers that you put on the female dogs when they are in heat . I could take them into Petco and ask them if they have any that would fit , ROFL ! I could just see the kids faces , lolol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL! Laura your too much! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Alvin , oh I mean Skyla  :grin::ROFL::snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: can I be Theodore?? He's my favorite


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That looks about right  just look how cute!  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
:thinking: ummmm , OK , I guess you can be Theodore :snowbounce:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yay!!  :ROFL: :slapfloor: I think it's a perfect match  :laugh: besides the green eyes and all that fur... :chin: :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is one cute picture


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Isn't it?! It's theadorable!  :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to dig up a picture of me when i was in my twenties . I was in Thousand Islands and I was sitting outside our cabin feeding a wild chipmunk sitting on my knee


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Such adorable little animals


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Sad we don't have them around here anymore , but they are in the town over from us.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow that so cool Laura! I'd love to see that pic! 

Lucky you don't have anymore! Lol! Them and the mice in our barn drive me crazy! I trapped a few and bright them for a little drive.. But more keep finding there way in!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'll see if I can locate it and show it to you tomorrow 
Yeah , I love seeing those little guys though. I remember setting a live trap in the house upstate years ago and we caught some type of mouse , really really cute thing , and took it for a walk out in the woods , and let it go . I swear that it beat us back to the house !! ROFL

Skyla :thinking: don't you notice how we kind of take over threads ? 
We is bad :shrug:


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

They're so fluffy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> I'll see if I can locate it and show it to you tomorrow
> 
> Yeah , I love seeing those little guys though. I remember setting a live trap in the house upstate years ago and we caught some type of mouse , really really cute thing , and took it for a walk out in the woods , and let it go . I swear that it beat us back to the house !! ROFL
> 
> ...


Cool! 

 we is naughty... Sorry for taking over this thread!  :laugh: I have a tendency to do that.. Hehe


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Cool!
> 
> we is naughty... Sorry for taking over this thread!  :laugh: I have a tendency to do that.. Hehe


Mee too , sorry Rox :hugs:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

:laugh: No problem!  
You thread stealers you! 

Laura, Arthur was the only one who chewed on the water bucket cord, and it was just the metal coil he chewed on, after a couple minutes he lost interest and moved on to other things....LOL!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine would eat the lawn tractor, probably the whole thing...


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Mine would eat all the blue tarps.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If my first goats , the awesome foursome ever got into your garage , it would look like a twister hit it , honestly , lol. 
Those nice red toolboxes , turned upside down , drawers pulled out and emptied.
That nice table with everything on it , broken in many pieces , lol. 
They are a demolition crew on hooves , lolol. 
When my barn was being built , our friend thought it was funny when my girls got out of their pen and went to investigate everything . But little did he know he left his van door open and that van was rocking and a rolling in no time , lolol
I should have taken a picture of Tricky in the front seat , ROFL !!! 
But I had to get them out of there before they trashed it completely. He is still seeing goat berries rolling around in there from time to time , lolol.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL... Laura, that had to have been a riot seeing Tricky sitting in the front seat! :lol:

Goathiker, Arthur has been up on the tractor seat a time or two, but they haven't really bothered with it...maybe they're more well-behaved than I realize? Naaaaaaahhhhhhhh!! :question:

The fallen branches from the ice storm we had right before Christmas have been keeping them occupied. I drag fresh ones into the garage for them every day. Gotta give them something to do while they're checked into the Goat Motel, right? I seriously believe there will be a goat revolt when it's time to go back to the barn...they're WAY too comfortable where they are now. :shock: :wink:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, geez Mom...do we have to go back outside?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

What in the world is Patrick looking at :ROFL:
He seems mystified about that white cup thingy :lol:

They really do look rather comfy and probably just got themselves nice and settled in , and you expect them to move *now* :roll::tear:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> What in the world is Patrick looking at :ROFL:
> He seems mystified about that white cup thingy :lol:


Hahahaha...he's probably looking at the poop he just put in there! :lol:
It's the opening for the rain barrel, thank goodness there's a screen in there...Yikes!! :-|

And the pen is ready for them...they'll go back tomorrow.
But this was definitely my workout for the week.
Here's a before and after...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is some work out for sure !! Holy mother of udders :shocked:
You cleaned it up so nicely , your the bestest goat momma :thumb:
Im sure they will love it , once they are over the shock of going 
back out , lolol. :ROFL:
Nah ,they will be fine  They have such a beautiful place !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes you are a good mommy! Looks like fun!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh good golly, those are some lucky lil goats!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Holy mother of udders :shocked:


:slapfloor::slapfloor::slapfloor:Laura, you are too funny! :hi5:

The Goat Party has come to an end...now my dogs are trying their hand, I mean paws, at being goats...LOL!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL: Aww , they are cute ! I love the looks on their faces , especially the bigger one , lol
Looks like she saying "whaddaya mean goats eat this dry stuff and like it" !!
The smaller one looks like he could be saying "and mommy said they don't eat their own poop either, yup" :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sooooo cute! What a spoiled group of animals you have there!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Laura, there was definitely less goat poop for me to clean up, once I let the dogs at it...ESPECIALLY the smaller dog, Kessler...he's such a trip!

Nchen7, All my animals are SO spoiled, you have no idea!
My friends joke that they would love to be one of my pets...or are they joking? Hmmmmmmm onder:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I bet it was like having two dysons running around in there slurping up all the goat berries , lolol. 

Who doesn't spoil there animals  I was told that too , lolol


----------



## Capricornacres (Jan 11, 2014)

My husband wants to do this, lol. Guess he is not the only one.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, there went my appetite!! :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm , goat berries look just like choco puffs , :coffee2::lol:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Mmmmmmmm , goat berries look just like choco puffs , :coffee2::lol:


And who doesn't like choco puffs? 
C'mon NyGoatMom! :yum:


----------

